# Mysterious smell in apartment, HELP :(



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Where is the home?

Snow on the roof? Sounds like sewer gases from a plumbing vent.


----------



## Dowoneekim (Feb 13, 2017)

in CA, so no snow...


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Depending on the odour, could be a small dead critter in the wall, like a mouse of something. It's hard to describe other than they smell 'funky' until the carcass dries out and/or completely decomposes.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Heavy clay soils often stink when wet.


----------



## Dowoneekim (Feb 13, 2017)

No soils or plants. we are on the 3rd floor of the complex. We emptied out everything in the cabinets (we don't have much food stored either) and all other cabinets and drawers have no odor (but they all have backsides to them except for the cabinet in question under the sink). The odor is traveling through the outlets and cracks for sure so the source is definitely located behind the walls, but since the maintenance won't open it there's no way to tell. Is there a way to test/check for leakage behind the wall?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thermal imaging (infrared cameras) will locate many water leaks behind walls.


----------

